# My Workshop - Started



## agmachado (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello!

Long time I try to start the assembly of a workshop to to put into practice my projects. Finally this is possible because now I have some space and a few days ago, arrived some new machines.

A lathe is the same german Optimum TU 2406 and here, in Brazil is AMBOSS 250-550.

The mill also is german Optimum BF 20 Vario and here is Manrod MR-222.

Soon I hope to post more picture about the progress of my workshop.





























Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## Jmccrack (Nov 1, 2015)

Very nice  keep the pics coming


----------



## ShopShoe (Nov 2, 2015)

By all means keep posting photos as you build out this shop. I like to look at (drool over) pictures of shop and work areas of any and all sizes.

I'm also looking forward to future project posts.

--ShopShoe


----------



## agmachado (Nov 2, 2015)

Thank you guys !!!


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 2, 2015)

Off to a great start there. Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## agmachado (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I bought a vise, but I think that is too large ... it opens 200mm.












The problem is the weight, but to large parts is interesting. Maybe will be necessary buy a small vise to more practicity.

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## lourival (Jan 4, 2016)

Bacana Alexandre, parabéns e muito sucesso com sua nova oficina. Depois passa pra gente suas observações sobre as "versões brasileiras" da Optimum ... sou fã destas máquinas! 
Forte abraço e um 2016 pleno de realizações ... não só na oficina, é claro! 

Google Translation added by Gail in NM 
Alexandre cool , congratulations and much success with his new workshop. Then passes to
 us their views on the " Brazilian versions " of Optimum ... I'm a fan of these machines ! Strong hug and a 2016 full of success ... not only in the workshop, of course!


----------

